# Leaky gas questions



## itsmylife (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello dear people!Please read all and help me! Please…Well where to start. Fisrt of all sorry because of my poor English. It isnt my mothers language. Im from Croatia. Reason I posted here it becuase where I come there is no group, society and even forum where I can ask this kind of questions. Im 33 y.o. Father. Married. I exercise 2 to 3 times to week. Im not having any health problems (not that I know). Recently I went on general system exams. Im health as young horse. Ofcourse except my LG. I have been lurking here for a while and decided to join. Dont have mental disorders. I know that because I went to psychiatrist for six month. I dont have social fobias. Dont know do I have IBS. Ihave been diagnosys of Candida and parasites. But I took medications for parasites and have been on anti-candida diet for 6 months. Also suffered from gluten lactose and egg intolerance. Doctors told me to go on diet for a year which I finished. Trough all these diets I loose many pounds so people ask me „m I ill or what?“ Also I have been sweaty around my anus since being a kid. So far no signs of celiac ,chron disease and similar. I did made colonoscopy twice. Nothing. Now my hemerhoids do not bleed and not itchy. They are just there. Looks awfull but no problems. Last time I went to proctologist he said that I will probably go on surgery but I still dont need it.As 19 y.o. I got hemerhoids 2/3 degrees. Anal fissures. And small anal prolapse. Went to several proctologist. Besides that hemerhoids appears to me all of sudden they have been causeing a lot trouble. Couldnt be able to wipe myself after going to restroom. I wash my self ofcourse. I changed diet. Cornflakes, eggs in morning. I ate cooked food. Apples after lunch. I stop smoking. Stop drinking alcohol. I often before have had constipation and diarrhea. Due my change in life style and diet I managed to made myself going to the restroom one in the morning and eventually once in a week second time after job.Hemerhoids didnt maka big impact on me. But problems started when people started asking „whats that smell?“ For example Im driving with my friend and suddenly he asked me „do I fart all time or what?“ Ofcourse I didnt notice a thing. I tought it wasnt me, it was from outside somwhere and so on. Then my sister in law and brother ask me same. Then my brother in law. Then my wife. Then my sister. And most embarassing is when my fellow at work start to ask it. Personally, often I dont notice a thing but its obvious that people around me notice it. Sometimes I do. When Im alone. So it couldnt be that everyone around be is farting except me. Also I couldnt notice that I farted or anything.Things become worst when I went to our friends and I realized that I silently farted. I could feel anything before it. I couldnt stop it. It just pops out. I was shocked. Then happend on my job several time. And now often. Like small tingling trough my anal. I went to doctors, psychiatrists, proctologists. They all look at me with doubt but no one gave me any diagnosys. On next wensday Im going to see gastoenterologist. Im realy anxious about it because Im loosing my patience. No one help me so far. They all look at me like Im nut case. But I cant stop my leaking gases. To go on job become horror. I fight with my wife because she thinks that is all in my head. I recently thought that I smell trough my skin. Im desperate. But Im willing to fight. I know I deserve happiness. I hope someone goes trough all this before and willing to help me. I dont want to give up my life. Im having moments of insecurity about whole thing since no one believes me. But Im on solid ground most of the time.Im starting to work Kegels exercises. Not bring any result so far. Maybe if I dont work them things would become worst I dont know.I read trough this forum a lot and I cant found many answers or they are in contradiction. Also realy dont have ENORMOUS ammount of time to read all threads so I will ask questions here and hopefully some good soul with big knowledge will answer my questions.So…What shoud I ask my gastroenterologist?What medications are proven to help people?Anyone went on surgery?What are must do and must have things when you suffer from LG?What is HCL shortcut used for?Does florastros with vitamines help? Personally I notice when took C vitamin that my gases increases.What mussles do you exercise? Does Kegel exercise help?Is biofeedback help for everyone?Is anyone here cured LG ????Is LG first step to FI????Small amounts of gas that leak from me made enormous smell cloud according to other people. I dont notice it. Is it possible that I used on smell to not notice it anymore?Now Im using probiotics as yoghurts . Drink one spoon of Fibre in the morning. Eat apple after lunch. Big ammounts of water. Exercise my belly and Kegel. Still no help. M I doing something wrong?Does anyone gone on surgery?Please any help is WELCOME and please do not give me JUST here is link posts.Thanks in advance.I love you and thank God that I found this site.


----------

